# 85 stanza cranks but wont start



## havinfun (Sep 24, 2008)

I just purchased an '85 stanza and it ran fine for about 3 days. On the way to work I noticed the voltage was up around 18 and all of a sudden the wipers came on, the electrical system shut down and the car died. I found that the previous owner had installed an inline 40amp fuse between the battery and the electical harness and this fuse was blown. I replaced the fuse and electrical system works now, the motor turns over but will not start. I removed the air intake boot and sprayed some starting fluid in and car fired right up but only ran 'till starting fluid was burned. I checked the fuel pump fuse and it was good, Is there a fuel pump reset switch or computer reset procedure? When I turn the key on I don't hear the fuel pump? Could the fuel pump have caused the voltage to increase and some how damaged the fuel pump relay? How do I check to see if it is getting fuel to the cylinders? Any ideas or advice would be greatly appreciated. thanks!


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

Check the fuel pump fuseable link under the hood, should be on left fender.


----------

